# Ash Trees Turning to brown crispy clusters



## gonefishing (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi! Can anyone tell me what's wrong with my ash trees? The new leaves and stems at the ends of the branches are shriveling and deforming, so they look a bit like broccoli. Then in awhile they turn brown and crispy in fist-sized clusters. There seems to be some kind of bugs in the green broccoli stage - my short distance eyesight is very poor. Can anyone offer advice based on my description? I have a good picture, but I don't know how to insert it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 6, 2008)

time to cut cord wood do you read about the ash trees ???? tom trees


----------



## ray benson (Jul 7, 2008)

Do a site search for emerald ash borer. Here is a little info about the problem.
http://www.aphis.usda.gov/lpa/pubs/pub_pheab.pdf
http://www.inspection.gc.ca/english/plaveg/pestrava/agrpla/agrplae.shtml
http://www.aphis.usda.gov/lpa/pubs/pub_pheab.pdf


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 7, 2008)

Ray Benson, thanks for the reply. I'm not sure if it really is emerald ash borer, but I'm definitely getting on it. I wish I could figure out how to post my picture, but I get asked for a URL, and my picture is on my desktop, and I don't have a website. Anyway, I appreciate you taking the time to answer and provide me with links.

tomtrees, if you have nothing but scorn to offer, why bother? I first googled "ash tree diseases" and saw nothing at all like the problem my trees are having. I know very little about trees, and so came here looking for help from someone with knowledge.


----------



## ATH (Jul 9, 2008)

google "ash flower gall".


----------



## extraspecialman (Jul 9, 2008)

any spider web lookin nest in the trees?


----------

